# temporary residental permit help pls



## monika11 (Jan 13, 2009)

hi everyone

i have several problems to start with.im slovakian(EU),living in uk for the past 4 years.my boyfriend is south african and has invited me to come over to alberton(johburg) to live with him.im palnning to apply fo visiters visa (for 6 months) and when i ll get there and things go well,i would apply for temporary residental permit which could be for the next 3 years..problem is the permit i need:

1.medical cover,which is recognized by RSA.
i was adviced to get travell insurence and then sort it there.but all the travell insurances i found(very few as it is considerd as worlwide bagpackers,which means i requier inssurrence for constant whole year)have complicated policies and starts from £1200.i have emailed to PROFMED which are from south africa n offer medical cover(im not sure foriegners such as me too),but i ve got confused in the tariffss..so if anything happens to me in there,lets say malaria i will get hospitalized but have to pay like 4000rands?isnt it to much to be innsured and still pay that much?is that how it works in there?

2.police clerance certifikate from uk
.i already have 2 diffrent forms filled and "postal orders worth of milions".so shall i just go to my local police double check with them what exatly they want?
i have spent so much money and nerves on phonecalls no reall help.

3. plus is it only me who finds embbassies,police n home office useless?i never can expect to be given the right information..if they dont know just say it!!otherwise im ending doing one step forward two steps back!!

4.shall i get cholera vaccinations too?i had hep A,B,typhois,polio n tetanus..n i think i will not take malaria pills n yellow fever unless i go to bush otherwise i would have to take it every day,right?

thank you so much for the answers,its really doing my headin and i just can not wait to be with my love..you can see i have noone to chat too at the moment

it has been 2 months of sorting things out(adress problems n gp n atc..)i supose it will be another 1or2 

good nightall of you helpers.x


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

monika11 said:


> hi everyone
> 
> i have several problems to start with.im slovakian(EU),living in uk for the past 4 years.my boyfriend is south african and has invited me to come over to alberton(johburg) to live with him.im palnning to apply fo visiters visa (for 6 months) and when i ll get there and things go well,i would apply for temporary residental permit which could be for the next 3 years..problem is the permit i need:
> 
> ...


Didnt the Brittish goverment start to warn Female travellers to Africa and especially South Africa to also take some Anti-retroviral drugs for HIV with all these other nasty chemicals you allready want to puit in your body because tyou are visiting Africa? - If I was you that would be number one in my bag, unless people have told you that women do not get raped and infected with HIV in South Africa - What South Africa - NO! that cant be - Do some more research if I was you!!!!!!!!


----------



## monika11 (Jan 13, 2009)

*all right*



thank for the answer,but it wasnt helpfull.ill go n see how it really is in there anyway becouse you hear far too many bad ones but good ones too.im not the one who is looking for a danger though,and im deffinatelly not plannig to go on my one anywhere to start with,until i got to used to the local lifestyle.but ill see there is allways a chance of comming bck to england or anywhere really...
thanks anyway.mon x stay safe


----------



## Martinw (Jan 2, 2009)

monika11 said:


> thank for the answer,but it wasnt helpfull.ill go n see how it really is in there anyway becouse you hear far too many bad ones but good ones too.im not the one who is looking for a danger though,and im deffinatelly not plannig to go on my one anywhere to start with,until i got to used to the local lifestyle.but ill see there is allways a chance of comming bck to england or anywhere really...
> thanks anyway.mon x stay safe


My apologies if you thought it wasnt helpfull. I just thought that seeing you are intending to visit a country WHERE THE RAPE AND HIV AIDS STATISTICS ARE SKYHIGH THIS FORM OF PROTECTION AS WELL WOULD BE ONE YOUR PRIORITY LIST. 

That was so silly of me. You are obviously still thinking you are visitng Sweden or Switzerland or some country. So you are not loking for dander, well then you are going to the wrong country. You might get there and evrything might be fine, but also dont think that people will be telling you the negative stuff because it is "a fun thing to do" There is a reason for that, but if you choose to only listen to the positives - Thats fine by me, because thats how I see and live my life in AUSTRALIA not South Africa.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Martinw said:


> My apologies if you thought it wasnt helpfull. I just thought that seeing you are intending to visit a country WHERE THE RAPE AND HIV AIDS STATISTICS ARE SKYHIGH THIS FORM OF PROTECTION AS WELL WOULD BE ONE YOUR PRIORITY LIST.
> 
> That was so silly of me. You are obviously still thinking you are visitng Sweden or Switzerland or some country. So you are not loking for dander, well then you are going to the wrong country. You might get there and evrything might be fine, but also dont think that people will be telling you the negative stuff because it is "a fun thing to do" There is a reason for that, but if you choose to only listen to the positives - Thats fine by me, because thats how I see and live my life in AUSTRALIA not South Africa.


Hold on Martin, this poster has asked for specific information and there is no necessity to belittle the OP by such comments.

If you want to answer her questions then fine, but your post here is not being helpful, thanks


----------

